# μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς



## Ambrose (Mar 6, 2009)

Σε κείμενα της Ε.Ε. το βρίσκω ως track-based [transport] modes. 
http://europa.eu/scadplus/leg/en/lvb/l24488.htm
http://europa.eu/rapid/pressRelease...format=HTML&aged=1&language=EL&guiLanguage=en

Track-based transportation systems. Track-based transport σκέτο.

Άλλες ιδέες;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2009)

Guideway transport; http://www.yourdictionary.com/guideway

Guided land transport;


----------



## socratisv (Mar 6, 2009)

*fixed track vehicles*

fixed-track vehicles (?)
And of course to all this must be added the efforts of the MTC for a total upgrade of public transport, with the emphasis on fixed-track vehicles which are also the safest.
Και βεβαίως, σε όλα αυτά πρέπει να προστεθεί η προσπάθεια που γίνεται στο ΥΜΕ για μια συνολική αναβάθμιση των μέσων μαζικής μεταφοράς, με έμφαση στα μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς, που είναι και τα πιο ασφαλή.
http://tinyurl.com/bgajdt

θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν μιλάμε για μίντια (media) εδώ:--))


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2009)

Track-guided vehicles;


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 6, 2009)

εγώ έχω πετύχει το fixed-rail modes


----------



## NadiaF (Mar 8, 2009)

fixed-track

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q="fixed-track"+transport&meta=


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2009)

Να προσθέσω άλλα δύο, από το tram της Wikipedia:

(public transport) vehicles running on rails
railborne vehicles

Στο light-rail:
Light rail or light rail transit (LRT) is a form of urban rail public transportation that generally has a lower capacity and lower speed than heavy rail and metro systems...

Τέλος: urban rail transit.

Μόλις αποφασίσουμε τι ακριβώς περιλαμβάνουν τα «μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς», έχουμε μπόλικα μεταφράσματα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μόλις αποφασίσουμε τι ακριβώς περιλαμβάνουν τα «μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς», έχουμε μπόλικα μεταφράσματα.


 


Μόλις αποφασίσουμε τι ακριβώς περιλαμβάνουν τα «μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς», ή μήπως μόλις αποφασίσουμε αν είναι εξ αρχής ορθός ο όρος «σταθερή τροχιά»;
Αν δεχθούμε ότι υπάρχει ανάγκη να μιλάμε για _σταθερή_ τροχιά, τότε θα πρέπει αντίστοιχα να βιώνουμε και την ανάγκη να τη διαχωρίσουμε από την τροχιά που _δεν_ είναι σταθερή. Γνωρίζει κανείς σας κάτι για _μεταβαλλόμενη_ τροχιά, ή έστω για _προσωρινή_ τροχιά (και δεν μιλάμε για ουράνια ή εν γένει κινούμενα σώματα εδώ, ούτε για μεταφορική χρήση με τη σημασία "πορεία");
Ο ορισμός της λέξης _τροχιά_ΙΙ είναι η _σιδηροτροχιά_ ή η _αμαξοτροχιά_, δηλαδή ένα ζεύγος παράλληλες ράγες (άντε το πολύ να είναι μία και μοναδική η δοκός που συνιστά την τροχιά, όπως λ.χ. στον μονοτροχιόδρομο ή άλλως μονοτρόχιο σιδηρόδρομο). Ο ορισμός της λέξης δεν αφήνει την παραμικρή αμφιβολία ότι πρόκειται για μία μόνιμη, ήγουν _σταθερή_, κατασκευή. Ο όρος «σταθερή τροχιά» είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου πλεοναστικός, κάτι σα να λέμε "κινούμενη κίνηση" ένα πράμα.
Για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο φρονώ ότι το να πάμε και να μεταφέρουμε μία με λάθος τρόπο, πλεοναστικό, δημιουργηθείσα έκφραση και στην αγγλική, είναι επίσης λάθος. Ο ορισμός τού _track_ (a structure consisting of a pair of parallel lines of rails with their crossties, on which a railroad train, trolley, or the like runs) και ο ορισμός τού _rail_ (one of a pair of steel bars that provide the running surfaces for the wheels of locomotives and railroad cars) έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν αφήνουν αμφιβολίες για το γεγονός πως πρόκειται για σταθερές κατασκευές. Επομένως τα _fixed-track_ και fixed-rail πολύ φοβούμαι ότι δεν ακούγονται φυσικά στον αγγλόφωνο.
Γι' αυτό κι εγώ, εξάλλου, προτείνω (αυτό επεδίωξα άλλωστε κι ο ίδιος) να δούμε τι γράφουν και τι λένε πρωτογενώς οι αγγλόφωνοι. Εκτιμώ ότι τα _rail_ (adj.), _railborne_, track_-based_, _track-guided_ κ.τ.ό. είναι φυσικότερα και επαρκή. Εμένα πάντως μου κάνουν μια χαρά! Προσωπικά δε, έφερα στην επιφάνεια και το _guideway_ (a track, channel, etc. along which something moves or slides, as a tool or train), διότι θεωρώ ότι είναι και το ευρύτερο από εννοιολογική άποψη (ένα υπερώνυμο, δηλαδή), περιλαμβάνοντας κάθε πιθανή διάταξη που θα επιτρέπει σε ένα όχημα να μπορεί να κινείται σε μία σταθερά προκαθορισμένη διαδρομή.
Σας ακούω, λοιπόν. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2009)

Δέχτηκα απαρχής, αδιαμαρτύρητα, τον πλεονασμό του ελληνικού όρου, αλλά δεν γλιτώνει κανείς εδώ μέσα, όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί να διυλίσει τον κώνωπα, τι λέω, να τον διαλύσει καλύτερα. Εγώ κόλλησα ανάμεσα στην αγγλική περιγραφή («that generally has a lower capacity and lower speed than heavy rail and metro systems») και σε ελληνικές που άλλοτε περιλαμβάνουν και άλλοτε δεν περιλαμβάνουν το μετρό, και βαρέθηκα να το παίξω μηχανικός, μια και είναι ρόλος στον οποίο χωλαίνω. Αν παίξω το ρόλο του αστρονόμου πάντως, θα πω ότι πολλοί πλανήτες έχουν ασταθή τροχιά.  (Μην απαντήσεις σ' αυτό, έβαλα χαμόγελο να!)


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 10, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον Ζάζουλα. Απ' όσο ξέρω, μέσα σταθερής τροχιάς είναι αυτό που καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι, οτιδήποτε χρησιμοποιεί κάποιας μορφής σιδηροτροχιά: μετρό, τρένα, τραμ.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2011)

Η λέξη «τροχιά» θεωρήθηκε πλεονασμός και στην ονομασία του νέου φορέα κάτω απ' τον οποίο ενοποιούνται πλέον τα εν λόγω ΜΜΜ: *σταθερή συγκοινωνία*.


----------



## cougr (Dec 15, 2011)

Ambrose said:


> Σε κείμενα της Ε.Ε. το βρίσκω ως track-based [transport] modes.
> http://europa.eu/scadplus/leg/en/lvb/l24488.htm
> http://europa.eu/rapid/pressRelease...format=HTML&aged=1&language=EL&guiLanguage=en
> 
> ...



_*Rail modes of transport*_ is more commonly used.

Edit: Oops, just realized the question was posted over 2 years ago. I wouldn't have posted otherwise, too late to be of much help now.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2011)

Μην ανησυχείς, οι απαντήσεις είναι πάντα χρήσιμες και για τους επόμενους, δεν έχει σημασία πότε τέθηκε η ερώτηση :)


----------

